# 1600 dollars for window cornice's



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

Profits not a dirty word

Will the market bear the price? The designer thinks so


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Possibly, for one. Making 5 duplicates for the same customer is different, and if the designer is using a flat rate pricing schedule, I'd say that if one normally costs 320.00, that charging the same for the next 4 is a dirty word.


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

here are some other web sources

http://www.woodturners.net/ca/catal...h=119&osCsid=104f75a796a4d14e8de2fe837df85513

or

http://www.tablelegs.com/Corbels.aspx

or 

www.ebay.com


----------



## PassionateDIY'er (Feb 28, 2008)

Cornices are fairly easy for first time DIY'ers. You can buy kits at a fabric store and/or you can find books on window treatments that show you how to do it step by step. 

You will have a custom look and the satisfaction of having done it yourself!


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

I just hung 5 cornice boards that I made myself. I got the pattern from the web, took it to a reprographics shop to have it enlarged to the size I needed, taped it to plywood and cut it out with a saw and jigsaw, made the sides and top, padded it all with just a little bit of batting (one layer), and covered it in a tapestry fabric. It was a pain in the knuckles - especially to pull the fabric tight - but they look fab-o and all it cost was the price of the plywood (1/2" I think) screws, batting and fabric...oh...and lots and lots of staples. I went through 3 boxes of staple gun staples.


----------

